# Sturdy storage totes



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm in need of new lids for my current mismatch of storage totes. I got 4 different models and the lids for all of them are broke and no longer lock or hold back water, if left outside. So instead or finding new lids thought get new/better system. Is there a tote that you members use that you would recommend? I'm looking for locking lids that I can leave outside and yet be sturdy/strong enough to stand. I looked for ones that might have indents in them to hold an expandable plank but can't find any. The festool systainers are nice but $$ and I can't stand on them. The milwaukee packout is an option but they also are $$. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I use the Sterilite ones and I use a ladder for standing on, since I don't have a death wish, nor do I want to get kicked off a construction site or out of someone's home.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> I'm in need of new lids for my current mismatch of storage totes. I got 4 different models and the lids for all of them are broke and no longer lock or hold back water, if left outside. So instead or finding new lids thought get new/better system. Is there a tote that you members use that you would recommend? I'm looking for locking lids that I can leave outside and yet be sturdy/strong enough to stand. I looked for ones that might have indents in them to hold an expandable plank but can't find any. The festool systainers are nice but $$ and I can't stand on them. The milwaukee packout is an option but they also are $$. Any thoughts or suggestions?


Highly recommend HD’s Ridgid boxes.

I have several sets. One for Exterior (in trailer- shown). One for interior. One for the shop, and a small travel kit. I also started putting power tools in a few of them.

versatile and high quality. They can be mixed and matched. The briefcase style on top is my favorite, and I have paired it here with the larger boxes on the bottom for storage. The far right box has a clear top, great for drill bits, blades, small hand tools, etc...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The black totes with the yellow lids I have gotten at HD are pretty sturdy but I don’t use them for standing on. The blue or clear types (Sterilite is one brand) are pretty flimsy and will eventually break with regular use - at least that has been my experience even though I try not to be particularly rough with them.
As you mentioned, anything more bullet proof will not only be more expensive but the weight of them could be an issue - though the Rigid brand shown above certainly look damned tough.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Every year I end up buying 50-60 of the 27 gallon HD Black Totes with Yellow Lids, (mostly to swap-out older totes from my Christmas Light Custies), and every year HD makes em cheaper and cheaper. Biggest frustration is that they change the design layout on the lids, so while they may seem like the exact same size from year-to-year, the lids aren't interchangeable with the containers. They pop off and won't stack right.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

I get those black ones with the yellow lids, same as the HD kind, but get them at Costco. $8.99 I believe. Exterior drops in 2 interior drops in 2 others supplies in 2 others. Easy to go and get more if needed, always seem to be in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I too also just keep a bunch of the cheap Bins around. As I don't need to haul every tool I own to every job, I usually grab a couple Bins and throw what I need in there for that particular job. Although those Ridged ones would be great for the shop or a trailer like Holland has. All the same, there is nothing worse then getting to the jobsite and remembering that you didn't pack a roller pole or a saw or whatever.. I'm always impressed at how organized your work area looks Holland!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I too also just keep a bunch of the cheap Bins around. As I don't need to haul every tool I own to every job, I usually grab a couple Bins and throw what I need in there for that particular job. Although those Ridged ones would be great for the shop or a trailer like Holland has. All the same, there is nothing worse then getting to the jobsite and remembering that you didn't pack a roller pole or a saw or whatever.
> Hate when that happens!
> I'm always impressed at how organized your work area looks Holland!
> Thank you @Kevyn- I'll take that as a big compliment!


These two smaller bins usually stay in my car, and then fill the open crates with whatever is needed. For larger jobs I leave a whole set of tools (similar to the trailer but specifically tailored for interiors).

The Ridgid open crates ($20) are really nice because they are sturdy, and have strong handles on them. They all lock together, if needed. Although the crates don't have lids, like Sterilites I find that I usually stack them too high to use a lid anyway. They are strong enough to stand on, and have been useful as a bench or stool in a pinch.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> These two smaller bins usually stay in my car, and then fill the open crates with whatever is needed. For larger jobs I leave a whole set of tools (similar to the trailer but specifically tailored for interiors).
> 
> The Ridgid open crates ($20) are really nice because they are sturdy, and have strong handles on them. They all lock together, if needed. Although the crates don't have lids, like Sterilites I find that I usually stack them too high to use a lid anyway. They are strong enough to stand on, and have been useful as a bench or stool in a pinch.
> 
> View attachment 112154


I like the size of the roller handle extension. 








Amazon.com: Bates- Extension Pole, 3 Ft Pole, Telescoping Pole, Paint Pole, Extendable Pole, Paint Roller Extension Pole, Painters Pole, Extension Handle, Telescoping Handle, Telescoping Paint Roller Pole : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy Bates- Extension Pole, 3 Ft Pole, Telescoping Pole, Paint Pole, Extendable Pole, Paint Roller Extension Pole, Painters Pole, Extension Handle, Telescoping Handle, Telescoping Paint Roller Pole: Paint Rollers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I've got those big husky rolling totes, but it may take two to load and unload them out of a truck.

I had one that sat outside over winter on a deck job that had to be stretched until spring and everything stayed dry. 

I'm not sure I could recommend L-boxes. I ordered one to attach to my vacuum, but it seems mighty flimsy. I also way overvisualized my space needs, so I have a giant, useless tote that cost way more than what its worth, imo. That was my own fault on the sizing, so I'm going to order a smaller one and see how it goes.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Holland is squared away. Very impressive!

My van is in a constant state of Emergency Evac, no matter how much I try to organize it. I like the Rigid totes. I might have to copy that system.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Holland is squared away. Very impressive!
> 
> My van is in a constant state of Emergency Evac, no matter how much I try to organize it. I like the Rigid totes. I might have to copy that system.


Thank you sir.

I don’t function well in chaos. If I’m not “squared away”, I’ll stop what I’m doing until it is. I figure I’ll get that time back later in efficiency.

They can be a great system if they match with your version of organizing. High quality, and not very expensive.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> I don’t function well in chaos. If I’m not “squared away”, I’ll stop what I’m doing until it is. I figure I’ll get that time back later in efficiency.
> 
> They can be a great system if they match with your version of organizing. High quality, and not very expensive.


Did you also look at the Dewalt Tough System? Very similar. A few dollars more but a few more options. What is nice is the snaps to secure one tote to the other when stacking. Also the larger tool boxes on the Dewalt are wider and may fit 9" roller frames and pans better.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> Did you also look at the Dewalt Tough System? Very similar. A few dollars more but a few more options. What is nice is the snaps to secure one tote to the other when stacking. Also the larger tool boxes on the Dewalt are wider and may fit 9" roller frames and pans better.


I purchased the DeWalt tool boxes originally, when I re-did my storage bins. I ended up returning them for the Ridgid.

*Note- Ridgid has rubber coated metal handles for carrying, that are part of a locking system. All Bins can locked together to be stacked.

Can you do a side-by-side comparison? Both are decent, overall I think the Ridgid is higher quality: the plastic is better, the buckles are better, they lock together better, but the shapes/configurations are different and may be a better match your needs. I re-did the main set of Ridgids about 5 years ago, and they have seen hard use with no breaks or fails.

I tend to transport frames and trays in the open crates, and just set the trays on the top (like a lid). They are unpacked pretty early when painting walls anyway.

Something to consider:
For stationary set-ups, stacking tall and heavy is fine, but for a mobile set-up (ie., interiors), a set-up should be portable, so as not to break your back. I have found that heavy items are better boxed in the open crates, and not included in a closed tool-box set-up, because it makes it too heavy. The individual open crates can be carried one at a time (so "heavy" is not as much of an issue, and you can see what's in them, and just store them on a shelf side by side when not in use).
I removed the deep storage boxes completely from the mobile set-up, because they just became a catch-all, and ended up very heavy, and too deep and cumbersome to dig for what was needed. Instead, I opted to use only briefcase style boxes (clearly labelled), and only went max 3 high to keep it manageable.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I've spent some years working on this set-up, and I think it is a pretty good one- can be customized to suit the individual. 

Sharing pics for the benefit of anyone else interested:


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Damn @Holland you are where I hope to be. My only change to structure would be the labeling and as I'd like to color code as well as label. Gosh really. Very impressed.


----------



## Chrisjstrn94 (Sep 9, 2018)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Every year I end up buying 50-60 of the 27 gallon HD Black Totes with Yellow Lids, (mostly to swap-out older totes from my Christmas Light Custies), and every year HD makes em cheaper and cheaper. Biggest frustration is that they change the design layout on the lids, so while they may seem like the exact same size from year-to-year, the lids aren't interchangeable with the containers. They pop off and won't stack right.


Ive seen these New Red Totes HD has now and they actually look a little beefier then the black and yellow ones. Ive been trying to find someone who has used them or has any to see how they hold up but I think they like literally just came out with them or something because ive never seem them before and the HD by me only had like Two different sizes. Husky makes a few different types of Chest type tool boxes that look a little bit more promising then the totes but the more time that passes the more im leaning towards going with the Rigid setup as ive only heard good things about them and they seem to be a little bit more reasonably priced


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I bought the full Rigid line, the 22" Organizer, the 22" tool box, the 22" Cart, the 22" Box and my tools, paint tray, or pelican buckets just didn't fit. I emptied out all 3 of my 5 totes hoping I could make it work. I then grabbed the Dewalt line and the same or similar.. I could at least fit the paint trays in their 22" tool box. I really wanted to make it work and be that guy. But when your all your stuff won't fit and you need totes anyways why bother? I would have to pack out 10+ of this rigid packs vs 5 totes.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> I bought the full Rigid line, the 22" Organizer, the 22" tool box, the 22" Cart, the 22" Box and my tools, paint tray, or pelican buckets just didn't fit. I emptied out all 3 of my 5 totes hoping I could make it work. I then grabbed the Dewalt line and the same or similar.. I could at least fit the paint trays in their 22" tool box. I really wanted to make it work and be that guy. But when your all your stuff won't fit and you need totes anyways why bother? I would have to pack out 10+ of this rigid packs vs 5 totes.


To each their own. 
Show us your set-up!


----------



## CLSPAINTPLASTER (Jun 29, 2018)

Chrisjstrn94 said:


> Ive seen these New Red Totes HD has now and they actually look a little beefier then the black and yellow ones. Ive been trying to find someone who has used them or has any to see how they hold up but I think they like literally just came out with them or something because ive never seem them before and the HD by me only had like Two different sizes. Husky makes a few different types of Chest type tool boxes that look a little bit more promising then the totes but the more time that passes the more im leaning towards going with the Rigid setup as ive only heard good things about them and they seem to be a little bit more reasonably priced


I have 2 of the larger size (20 gals.) and 2 of the medium size (12 gals.) of the new Husky totes with the clear lids.
So far, so good. I’m still play around with my setup but I think these things may be what I have been looking for in terms of storage both in my truck and on the jobsite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

